# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin code bộ soạn thảo của diễn đàn

## panda126

mình làm web bằng asp và asp.net

mình muốn có cái khung soạn thảo khi đăng bài của diễn đàn mình thì phải làm thế nào. 

hiện tại mình đang dùng ckeditor nhưng font chữ mặc định của nó nhỏ và khoảng cách giữa các dòng không được rộng, mình không biết phải làm sao.

mong các bạn giúp.

----------

